# Goal!!!!!



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## baturn (Aug 18, 2016)

cool!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks to me like he's flipping you the bird!


----------



## annamaria (Aug 18, 2016)

Funny! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

